# Lichtempfindlichkeit -> Wann welche Wahl?



## Thomas Lindner (5. September 2006)

Lang ist her, aber heute stelle ich dann mal wieder eine Frage, bzw. zitiere eine um einem User zu helfen...



> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir eine neue Kamera bestellt, bei der man die Lichtempfindlichkeit von ISO 64 bis ISO 1600 einstellen kann.
> 
> ...



Originalbeitrag/Quelle des Zitats : http://www.winhilfe.ch/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=23866


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. September 2006)

Hallo Thomas ,
Hallo Nikwin.

Der ISO-Wert zeigt die Lichtempfindlichkeit des Sensors. Grundsätzlich kann man sagen:

Schlechte Lichtverhältnisse = höherer ISO-Wert
Gute Lichverhältnisse = niedriger ISO-Wert

Bei hohen ISO-Werten wird allerdings auch das bekannte Bildrauschen verstärkt  (hier ein schönes Beispielbild). Relativ rauscharme Photos bekommst du mit ISO-Werten von 100 bzw. 200. Danach ist die Störung schon recht deutlich zu erkennen.

Exakte Angaben wann welche Empfindlichkeit eingestellt werden muss, gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht - bzw. ich habe keine Tabelle im Kopf, die ich beim Photographieren abrufe. Dieser Wert hängt stark vom gewünschten Ergebnis und Verwendungszweck ab. Willst du bspw. ein Photo in Plakatgröße ausdrucken ist ein eventuelles Bildrauschen deutlicher zu sehen.

Hier noch ein Link zum stöbern: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_5800

Vielleicht guckt ja mit Martin Schaefer auch nochmal ein Profi rein. 

Grüße 

Philip


----------



## chmee (6. September 2006)

Der ISO/ASA-Wert kommt - natürlich - aus der analogen Welt, wo nicht die
Kamera die Empfindlichkeit beschränkte, sondern der eingelegte Film.
Die Empfindlichkeit eines Alltags-Films lag bei ASA100/ISO21 (Kleinbild) und
wurde dann an der Kamera eingestelt, um die internen Lichtsensoren zu justieren.

Grundsätzlich sollte er so niedrig als möglich gewählt sein. Manche Lichtverhältnisse
lassen aber zB keine Schnappschüsse aus der Hand zu.Man sollte etwa 1/50sek. als
Verschlusszeit wählen, wenn man ein Foto scharf aus der Hand schiessen möchte.
Ist das zu erwartende Bild noch zu dunkel ( auch nach Veränderung der Blende ) muss
man eben mit der Empfindlichkeit hoch. (Digicam) 
Beim "analogen" Kleinbild war der Film nunmal eingelegt, da gab es diese Möglichkeit
nicht, da musste man eben auf Stativ und längere Belichtungszeiten ausweichen.

Und umso höher die Empfindlichkeit, desto rauschiger das Bild -  war in der analogen
Zeit so und ist bei den Digitalen Cams genauso.

Link des Vorredners (Wikipedia) durchlesen.

 -- Ich habe mit meiner Canon A520 schon bei Iso200 deutliches Rauschen --
Wenn möglich, bleibe ich bei ISO50 oder 100.

mfg chmee


----------

